# Livery Available in Roborough



## trotter259 (24 October 2013)

We have space for one gelding on our yard in Roborough.

5 acres of land, split in to 5 paddocks.  2 large geldings and a dartmoor gelding.

Fantastic hacking, with moors and forrestry close by.  We have hay in store, that was cut from our large field this year.

Barn for stabling, but building purpose built stables in December.

If interested, please email me.


----------



## mightymammoth (24 October 2013)

have you advertised on "livery yards devon" and "land/livery/grazing plymouth" there pretty good.


----------



## Mellon9 (8 November 2013)

Hi There, 
I am looking for livery in the Roborough area due to only living in Southway and travelling to ivybridge is a pain. However I have a mare not a gelding.  She lives with a gelding at the moment and has lived with geldings all her life and she is not mareish at all, shes a very sweet natured horse who isnt fussed whos shes with.
I would love to have this opportunity to have my horse closer to me. 
If you cannot help me, maybe you would know anyone in the surrounding area that could. 
Thanks Mel






trotter259 said:



			We have space for one gelding on our yard in Roborough.

5 acres of land, split in to 5 paddocks.  2 large geldings and a dartmoor gelding.

Fantastic hacking, with moors and forrestry close by.  We have hay in store, that was cut from our large field this year.

Barn for stabling, but building purpose built stables in December.

If interested, please email me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoev1985 (4 December 2013)

Hi I am looking for a small paddock and stable for a 11.2 gelding please could you let me know if you still have the paddock available and how much would you charge a week? Many thanks zoe


----------



## trotter259 (5 December 2013)

We no longer have space i'm afraid.


----------

